# Mushroom compound to help dogs with Hemangiosarcoma



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted here yet, but it is promising. Still not great, but better than what many of us face.
Mushroom-derived compound lengthens survival in dogs with cancer, study suggests


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This is very cool. It's only a 15 dog trial, so I'm not holding my breath, but I will look with great interest at the followup study with a larger cohort.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I did notice it was only 15 dogs, but it was at least at a reputable school! Hopefully there will be a much larger trial in the near future. Every big trial I've seen or been involved with started very very small to get preliminary data.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Interesting......Reno recently hit the 15 month mark following his splenectomy and hemangio diagnosis. I think we'll just keep on doing what we're doing!!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree this is very cool! I think there is much unexplored natural stuff we have not discovered yet that may help heal living creatures.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I have been giving Lola a mushroom powder for well over a year now. I adopted Lola at 11 months and put her right on to it as a preventative. I take mushrooms myself as a prevention from getting breast cancer and such... why not for my dog?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Laurie-with a track record like that, I wouldn't change anything either!
But, if Guinness's path comes back hemangio, I'll mention this study to my vet!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's hope this gets further large studies and is available to the public at large quickly. I've definitely book marked this article.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Jennifer1 said:


> I did notice it was only 15 dogs, but it was at least at a reputable school! Hopefully there will be a much larger trial in the near future. Every big trial I've seen or been involved with started very very small to get preliminary data.


Absolutely! With such a small number, it could simply be a coincidence, but this kind of small-scale study is how you rule out lots of possibilities and try to identify which things are truly promising. Passing this stage means that it's worth more time, attention, and money.

It would be so amazing to find something so simple and relatively inexpensive that had a significant impact on cancer outcomes. I just hope so much that this turns out to be real, but I know how rare that really is, and I know that it could turn out to be less effective or even ineffective in a larger scale trial. Trying to manage my expectations here.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

newport said:


> I have been giving Lola a mushroom powder for well over a year now. I adopted Lola at 11 months and put her right on to it as a preventative. I take mushrooms myself as a prevention from getting breast cancer and such... why not for my dog?


What are you giving Lola as a preventative?? We have lost 5 goldens to hemangiosarcoma. I will be watching this study too.


----------

